# Related Sites > SQL Course >  xp_cmdshell not work with a mapped drive?

## DLu

I have 40 MSDE sp3 servers and want each ot them could access the server "Monster" subdirectory 'Testing'.

I have mapped "T" drive from one indivdual MSDE server "ABC" and from isql/w to 'dir T:\*.*' with no problem from cmd prompt. But failed in using xp_cmdshell 'dir t:\*.*' with error message of "Access is denied".

Then, I tried to link "Monster" server to server "ABC". I could select from "Monster" server everything, but still get access denied when xp_cmdshell to 'dir T:\*.*'. I need this to be fixed for production. 
Thanks 
David

----------


## skhanal

Are you login in as sa, in that case xp_cmdshell uses security of sqlservice account to access a network share. make sure that the account has rights on drive T:

If you are not logged in as sa then xp_cmdshell will use the security context of a proxy account as set in server configuration (it depends on sql version).

----------


## DLu

Shailesh Khanal:

I did login as sa. After I changed the default mssqlserver service from local to this account, it works fine. 
thanks for your help.
David

----------

